# Water Drop



## eccs19 (Dec 22, 2009)

Been in a bit of a funk lately with the weather being kind of crappy, so thought I'd play in the tub for a bit.  Here are the results.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 22, 2009)

I at first looked at this and thought 'meh'. But I took a closer look and saw how your bathroom is perfectly reflected in the drop. Very very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 22, 2009)

I've always wanted to try this... very cool!


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 23, 2009)

How did you do it? Looks like maybe you splashed the water and then flipped the image 180 degrees?


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 23, 2009)

AgentAustin said:


> How did you do it? Looks like maybe you splashed the water and then flipped the image 180 degrees?



No rotating at all.  Just cropped.  It's dripping out of the tap.  Original picture you see the tap and all.


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 23, 2009)

eccs19 said:


> AgentAustin said:
> 
> 
> > How did you do it? Looks like maybe you splashed the water and then flipped the image 180 degrees?
> ...



*Goes to try it*


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's see the original Mark.


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 23, 2009)

AgentAustin said:


> eccs19 said:
> 
> 
> > AgentAustin said:
> ...



Post your results.  Interested in seeing.  :thumbup:


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 23, 2009)

Original as requested. (Don't mind the sensor dust)  :blushing:


----------



## zeto88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aha, I see why you cropped it.
The original is a bit off putting.
Final out come is awesome though!


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 24, 2009)

First try, need to somehow get a tri-pod or something to the sink, cause I just can't stay still enough to keep it in focus. Need more lighting too so I can get a faster shutter speed.





:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Maybe I should take my macro filters off and just crop it out.


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good try.  If your using auto focus, try manual focus, that way you don't have to worry about it changing on you.  My shutter speed was only 1/150th.  The trick is to use your flash.  I didn't use on board, but I'm sure you'd get same effect.  Hope those tips help.  Oh, and I didn't use a tripod.  It was handheld.



AgentAustin said:


> First try, need to somehow get a tri-pod or something to the sink, cause I just can't stay still enough to keep it in focus. Need more lighting too so I can get a faster shutter speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mooimeisie (Dec 24, 2009)

Eccs19, that is an amazing water drop shot.  The refraction of the room is perfect.


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 25, 2009)

eccs19 said:


> Good try.  If your using auto focus, try manual focus, that way you don't have to worry about it changing on you.  My shutter speed was only 1/150th.  The trick is to use your flash.  I didn't use on board, but I'm sure you'd get same effect.  Hope those tips help.  Oh, and I didn't use a tripod.  It was handheld.



I was using manual focus, but my eye sight isn't the best so I can never really tell if it is in focus for. Because of the low lighting without flash it was a kinda slow shutter speed, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

water drop are always so cool looking!!! i love the reflection within the drop. nice


----------



## Brieff (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe you should use tripod. And manual focus + flash + remote.
First try to get the focus right and then don't move camera after that.

The tripod keeps the focus from changing + gives you the possibility to use remote -> easier to keep camera from moving + you can time better when you're not looking at the drop through the viewfinder. 

The most difficult thing is to get the focus right but once you've got it... it's easy.


----------

